# Wednesday special ( g17 )



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nobody took advantage of my last special, so I thought that I would offer this up for a special. 

GLOCK - G17 - BRAND NEW - $450.00 OTD. This offer is good for Thursday February 10, 2011 only. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a good deal.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Does that also include the ususal 2 mags, carrying case, etc...


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, it does include two magazines and a hard case.


----------

